
Defining What Good Looks Like for a Software Engineer - alecsx6
http://www.tugberkugurlu.com/archive/defining-what-good-looks-like-for-a-software-engineer
======
tugberk
I am interested in what others' view on this, especially around based on what
criteria you can understand that a software engineer is a good one.

